# are chocolate mice more prone to health problems?



## *Lisa* (Oct 27, 2009)

I just wondered this about chocolates. My last litter was from a tricolor male and a pink eyed white female. There was a mixture of tricolor, black and white, and chocolate and white.

All the tricolors and the black and white ones seem robust, but some of the chocolate and white ones had sticky eyes which I've been bathing with warm water daily as the gunk glues their lids together. Two of them also developed snuffles and were culled at 2 weeks. They just don't seem very robust compared to their litter mates.

I am primarily a feeder breeder. But I was intending to keep one of the females back for a future breeding female (I sell quite a lot of the prettier ones as pets) but if that particular coat colour is linked to sickliness in the youngsters, then I shan't.

Anyone else experienced this with chocolates?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Nope, chocolates are not known to be associated with any health problems that I'm aware of.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

It's probably not because they're chocolate but because of something else.


----------



## *Lisa* (Oct 27, 2009)

OK thanks 

It just seemed a coincidence that only the chocolate and white ones were affected with the sticky eyes, although with daily bathing this seems to have cleared up.


----------

